

Legal myths about the Assange extradition - jacques_chester
http://www.newstatesman.com/blogs/david-allen-green/2012/08/five-legal-myths-about-assange-extradition

======
rivd
previous thread with comments: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4407950>

